# I love the "sharing" information for friends!



## Imaginetheday (Feb 1, 2018)

That has made this event so much easier. You don't waste time visiting somebody who isn't ready for you. And when that person you've been waiting and waiting for is finally ready, you can jump on it right away!


----------



## Imbri (Feb 1, 2018)

It does make things easier, as does the watering information.


----------



## MopyDream44 (Feb 1, 2018)

I really love this feature as well! It saves so much time, and it's helping me share butterflies much more efficiently. I can't wait to see how they improve the market boxes!


----------



## ESkill (Feb 2, 2018)

It's such a great feature! It saves so much time and makes it so much easier to help people out.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Feb 2, 2018)

Yes! I am so happy with this now, it does make it a lot easier, but I get SO SAD when people don't leave flowers up after donating bats, LIKE HURRY I NEED TO RETURN YOUR LOVE!


----------



## MopyDream44 (Feb 2, 2018)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Yes! I am so happy with this now, it does make it a lot easier, but I get SO SAD when people don't leave flowers up after donating bats, LIKE HURRY I NEED TO RETURN YOUR LOVE!



HA, I feel that pain! Though I managed to finish the goals for round one, and I stopped leaving flowers behind so the bats can be passed to someone who really needs them. It could be that if your friends aren't leaving flowers, they might actually be finished. BTW, are we Pocket Camp friends Kaydee?


----------



## Urchinia (Feb 2, 2018)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Yes! I am so happy with this now, it does make it a lot easier, but I get SO SAD when people don't leave flowers up after donating bats, LIKE HURRY I NEED TO RETURN YOUR LOVE!


I know! I get so sad that I can't jump right over and give them some bats back.

I am very much loving the "watering" and "sharing" information as well. I spend so much less time hopping all over the place, trying to find places to share with!


----------



## ESkill (Feb 2, 2018)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Yes! I am so happy with this now, it does make it a lot easier, but I get SO SAD when people don't leave flowers up after donating bats, LIKE HURRY I NEED TO RETURN YOUR LOVE!



Haha exactly how I feel. There are so many lovely people who helped me with rover's event who are already helping me out with this one. But everytime I check their garden they don't need any bats or watering!


----------



## Imaginetheday (Feb 3, 2018)

MopyDream44 said:


> HA, I feel that pain! Though I managed to finish the goals for round one, and I stopped leaving flowers behind so the bats can be passed to someone who really needs them. It could be that if your friends aren't leaving flowers, they might actually be finished. BTW, are we Pocket Camp friends Kaydee?



This is exactly what I did, and obviously why I can never return bats to you! I'll stop worrying about it until the next round.


----------



## Bucky42 (Feb 3, 2018)

Me too! I love that I know if someone is ready for bats or needs their plants watered before I go to their camp. Also I like the bats so far better than the 2nd part of the butterflies. I hope the 2nd part of the bat event is like this first part.


----------

